

Show HN: Sentiment-driven movie ratings of US and Chinese audiences - metalsahu
http://scn.sap.com/community/developer-center/hana/blog/2013/06/19/real-time-sentiment-rating-of-movies-on-sap-hana-one

======
rnema
This is a really cool use case - something that everyone can use in their
everyday (or at least in their weekend) life. I am like you - who trusts
"friends" opinion more than the critics before watching a movie.

Thanks for doing this and taking time to document the entire process. Looking
forward to the next rev.

------
heavenhj
Interesting project. I like the idea of using sentiment to quantify movie
ratings. This is specially helpful at film festivals and for foreign films
where there are very few critic ratings available. I can see Netflix/Amazon
Prime using something like this extensively to gauge interest in their
original TV programming.

------
swenconrad
Very helpful to show use case and step by step. THANKS!

------
beatrider
wow - very nice end to end story. good job!

